# best foods in philippines



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

For me I liked bisaya food in Mindanao and bicol express. Much the same. I like spicey....in Mindanao I could go to kusina and buy lunch for 2 for about 150 php with soda...had kambing caldereta,,goat...liked it


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

Im a fan of the seafood, but have only been there is short bursts. Not sure I can survive on what passes for beef there long-term


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rwestgate said:


> Im a fan of the seafood, but have only been there is short bursts. Not sure I can survive on what passes for beef there long-term


well I like it too but its an almost daily thing there..we live very close to wet market...nice to spice it up a bit...even here in usa we eat seafood about 80% of the time maybe more


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Rwestgate said:


> Not sure I can survive on what passes for beef there long-term


Used to be (when I lived in the states) that I would eat beef at least one meal every day. Since living here (getting close to 5 years now) I have done a complete turnaround and only eat beef about once a month if even that much. Mostly fish & chicken now whereas before I ate them seldom. One has to search around quite a bit in each locality to find beef that is palatable, same goes for what they call coffee here.

Fred


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

fmartin_gila said:


> Used to be (when I lived in the states) that I would eat beef at least one meal every day. Since living here (getting close to 5 years now) I have done a complete turnaround and only eat beef about once a month if even that much. Mostly fish & chicken now whereas before I ate them seldom. One has to search around quite a bit in each locality to find beef that is palatable, same goes for what they call coffee here.
> 
> Fred


I agree Fred, the beef struggle is real here. Beef is my favorite and like you, I would eat it at least once a day if not two or three in some fashion or another. As a result, I eat a lot of chicken/pork here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Beef*



Rwestgate said:


> Im a fan of the seafood, but have only been there is short bursts. Not sure I can survive on what passes for beef there long-term


Rewestgate I'm with you on the tough beef and actually I've found some ways to make it very edible and other cuts, example the ground beef at times can be a challenge so I make meat loaf in my crock pot and it does taste excellent, another example we slice the porter house or T-bone steak have them cut it thin and BBQ it and sometime this week I'm going to make a Dinty Moore style stew out of beef cuts, the legs are always delicious for Beef Bone (Bulalo) soup.

What I really miss is cottage cheese and sour cream in large containers... that can't be found here as edible or made correctly and in tiny pricey packages, I'm from ND so I'm used to my dairy products, I can buy large blocks of Mozzarella Cheese though.

Some of the better beef cuts you have to ask for and also shop around until you can find a store that can provide this for you, there are some private food clubs that have some decent beef from Australia and the US but I don't live near enough to use them or make it worth the trip, there's a grocery store in my area (not a private club but a chained store) that offers US steak but the price is too high the ground beef is good though and so I stalk up when I go to this particular grocery store and use this for making hamburgers, Italian Spaghetti or tacos.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> ....
> 
> What I really miss is cottage cheese and sour cream in large containers... that can't be found here as edible or made correctly and in tiny pricey packages, I'm from ND so I'm used to my dairy products, I can buy large blocks of Mozzarella Cheese though.
> 
> ...


I have never tried making those but I do make yogurt, from what I read cottage cheese and sour milk might not be too difficult to make.

All it takes to make yogurt is the culture and a place to keep the milk plus culture at 40 to 45C for around 12 hours. Hot water in a big pot and wrap it with towels usually works just fine, especially on warmer days. If it gets a little colder than that it just takes a little longer. I use the UHT milk common here and just put it in the jars with the culture and heat to 40 or 45, no need to heat to 80+ then cool as it is already good to use right out of the container.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dairy Products*



Manitoba said:


> I have never tried making those but I do make yogurt, from what I read cottage cheese and sour milk might not be too difficult to make.
> 
> All it takes to make yogurt is the culture and a place to keep the milk plus culture at 40 to 45C for around 12 hours. Hot water in a big pot and wrap it with towels usually works just fine, especially on warmer days. If it gets a little colder than that it just takes a little longer. I use the UHT milk common here and just put it in the jars with the culture and heat to 40 or 45, no need to heat to 80+ then cool as it is already good to use right out of the container.


Okay I'm going to do some research and see if I can find a video on how to make cottage cheese. Yogurt seems a little pricey also but they do sell it here and so far I like the taste the price of milk sure is expensive though.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I also love bangus inihaw stoffed with peppers,onion,tomato


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Well, I haven't had beef or any red meats in 35 years. I only eat chicken, turkey or fish. I do love the spicey foods even though my doctor at the VA in the states said not to eat it. haha So much for his advice!! 

I never eat from the street vendors there. I will eat in a restaurant or fix the food myself. I don't trust most of the cooking there.

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Well, I haven't had beef or any red meats in 35 years. I only eat chicken, turkey or fish. I do love the spicey foods even though my doctor at the VA in the states said not to eat it. haha So much for his advice!!
> 
> I never eat from the street vendors there. I will eat in a restaurant or fix the food myself. I don't trust most of the cooking there.
> 
> art


I eat street foods a lot if it looks ok....delicious fried chicken...but I take my family to lots of restos too.
Had food poisoning in the states yrs ago I think im pretty immune


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

I will eat anything that is spicy and with veggies like chopsuey or something like stir fry noodles and more veggies. Nothing really in particular - so tired of seeing adobo, sinigang and bulalo. I think there is so much local food in Mindanao and Visayan regions that are such a gem and yet undiscovered


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

digitalchic said:


> I will eat anything that is spicy and with veggies like chopsuey or something like stir fry noodles and more veggies. Nothing really in particular - so tired of seeing adobo, sinigang and bulalo. I think there is so much local food in Mindanao and Visayan regions that are such a gem and yet undiscovered


I agree 100%..i love Mindanao food. Its very similar to bicol express


----------

